# Restoration Project



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

This is a restoration project that a friend brought me last year. This cedar chest was built by her father long ago. They lost their house during the Bastrop wildfire and thought that the chest was in the house. She discovered later that it had been moved to a storage unit. She wanted it restored/repaired and refinished as close to the original as possible. Here's the before and after photo. I was pretty proud to be able to do this work for her and bring it back to what she remembered as a child.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful restoration job.... I luv cedar....


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Beautiful restoration job.... I luv cedar....


+1

Beautiful job!!!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Absolutly Beautiful!!!!! Nice work!


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great job on the restore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just out of curiousity,I don't see any latches or hinges,is the top a lift on/off type lid?

dick


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks very nice. Many years ago, I did one also. It did not look as good as yours though.


----------



## dominoman (Jan 11, 2014)

dicklaxt said:


> Great job on the restore,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,just out of curiousity,I don't see any latches or hinges,is the top a lift on/off type lid?
> 
> dick


Dick the hinges are on the back side with dual lid supports inside. Had to disable the old lock, tried to have a key made, didn't find a locksmith who wanted to tackle it for reasonable $.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful job, Congrats!


----------

